# Programmierhilfe Siemens Logo



## Micha* (8 August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Siemens Logo "Steuerung" und ein keines Problem beim Programmieren.
Ich habe einen Tischantrieb der über einen Näherungschalter an einem Zahnrad abgefragt wird.
18 Impulse sind eine Umdrehung.(ca 1 u/min)
Einen Schalter der zwischen Automatik und Handbetrieb umschaltet.
Einen Taster Cycle Start, der im Auto-Betrieb dem Tischmotor startet und nach 18 Impulsen den Motor stopt.
Soweit wars auch kein Problem.
Wenn der Schalter auf auf Hand steht, soll der Tisch nach Drücken eines weiteren Tasters im Dauerlauf laufen bis erneut der Taster gedrückt  wird.
Zyclus-Start soll in dieser zeit natürlich nicht zu aktivieren sein.

Das ganze soll eine Steuerung für eine Maschine die Zahnräder entgratet werden.
Diese Maschine wird komplett von mir gebaut.Na ja, ich versuchs.
Ein Teil der Mechanik ist bereits fertig.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand eine kleine Starthilfe geben

mfg Micha*


----------



## himbeergeist (8 August 2008)

Hallo,

stelle doch mal deine bisherige Lösung hier ein, dann kann man das ganze weiterstricken.

Frank


----------



## Micha* (8 August 2008)

Hallo.
Hier meine ersten Gehversuche.









Und die isc Datei
ftp://www.x-periment.de/temp/Steuerung_Gratomat.lsc

Habe mal alle Schalter aus Eingang definiert.
Wichtig ist die Umschaltung zwischen Hand und Auto Betrieb.
Desweiteren habe ich das Problem, das der Zyclus mit dem Einschalten der Prorammes aktiv. Sollte so aber nicht sein.
Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

mfg Micha*


----------



## himbeergeist (8 August 2008)

....naja, ist entwicklungsfähig! Da die Maschine im Automatikbetrieb  etwas anderes macht wie im Handbetrieb musst Du jede Betriebsart für sich zusammenstricken. 
Vorschlag, wir fangen mit dem Automatikbetrieb an und später wird der Handbetrieb eingefügt. An B001 kannst Du nun weiter den Automatikbetrieb einfügen.

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (8 August 2008)

ich würde dann so weitermachen  Somit wäre auch der Zähler etwas besser integriert. Evtl. würde ich noch einen zusätzlichen Taster anbringen, einen Zyklus STOP um den Zyklus jederzeit auch anhalten zu können. Schleiferein haben ja im allgemeinen etwas viel Schmutz und Feinstaub rumfliegen. Wenn dadurch die Gefahr besteht das der Taster Zyklus Start verschmutzt und somit immer EIN ist ( ist hier schon passiert) würde ich noch mittels pos. Flanke den Schalter abfragen sonst fährt ein Zyklus nach dem anderen durch.


----------



## Micha* (8 August 2008)

Hallo.
Danke für deine Hilfe.
Hab mal die Schaltung "nachgebaut".
Bei der Simulaion geht das nicht so wie das soll.
Der Automatikbetrieb soll an sein.
Der Start-Taster soll gedrückt werden.
Danach 18 mal den Näherungsschalter betätigen.
Und dann soll der Motor wieder ausgehen.
Was mache ich falsch?

mfg Micha


----------



## himbeergeist (8 August 2008)

Hast Du die Simulation richtig eingestellt? Du musst den Eingang I1 als Taster ausführen. Bei mir funktioniert es wie beschrieben.Automatikbetrieb ist an wenn I5 Aus ist.


----------



## Micha* (8 August 2008)

Hallo.
Ich hab den Fehler gefunden.
Der Zähler war nicht korrekt eingestellt.
Jetzt gehts.

Danke mfg Micha*


----------



## himbeergeist (8 August 2008)

..hätte mich auch gewundert . So, nun aber ins Bett, morgen muss ich 4.40 Uhr aufstehen, die Arbeit ruft. Lass was hören wenn es wieder klemmt oder stelle das fertige Projekt mal ein. Läuft der Motor nach dem Ausschalten nach und erzeugt weitere Impulse? Dann musst Du den Zähler nur zählen lassen solange der Motor an ist.

Gute Nacht
Frank


----------



## Micha* (8 August 2008)

Hi
Hab mal noch weitergebastelt.
Hab aber ein Problem mit der Umschaltung von Auto auf Hand.
Wie kann ich Q1 im Handbetrieb ansteuern?
mfg Micha*


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

mit einem oder


----------



## Micha* (9 August 2008)

Hallo.
Super, Danke vielmals.
So gehts!
Bis dann.

mfg Micha*


----------



## himbeergeist (9 August 2008)

....na mal sehen wie das fertige Stück aussieht, ich denke mit dem B009 müssen wir uns dann noch mal beschäftigen

Frank


----------



## Micha* (9 August 2008)

Hallo.
Hier mal die nächste Version.

Der Not-Aus Taster fehlt noch.
Bei Not-Aus soll der Tisch und die Schleifer stoppen und die Schleifer sollen sich abheben.
Genau so soll beim Umschalten von Handbetrieb auf Automatik der Tisch und die Schleifer stoppen und die Schleifer sollen sich abheben.
Der Zähler der Umdrehung des Tisches soll dann natürlich auf Null sein.

Ist das bis jetzt in Ordnung oder gibts was zu verbessern.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

mfg Micha*


----------



## himbeergeist (9 August 2008)

..Taster Heben Senken Schleifer1 senkt aber Schleifer2 und umgedreht genauso, oder habe ich nur zu viel Eiskräuter Intus? Fällt mir grade noch auf, was man setzt sollte man auch rücksetzen! Günstig ist da auch gleich den Notaus mit zu verknüpfen.


Frank


----------



## Micha* (10 August 2008)

Hallo.
Hier das fertige Produkt.
Für mich, als Nicht-Elektriker und Nicht-SPS`ler finde ich, ist´s ganz gut geworden.
Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch was zu ändern.
Immer raus damit.

mfg Micha*


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

die "hand/auto-nicht oder notaus"-verknüpfung brauchst du doch nur einmal anlegen, oder?


----------



## himbeergeist (10 August 2008)

.....im allgemeinen werden NOTAUS immer als Öffner ausgeführt um die Funktion z.B bei Kabelbruch noch zu gewährleisten.
Ich hätte statt Stromstoßrelais Selbsthalterelais verwendet.

Frank


----------



## Micha* (10 August 2008)

Hallo.
Ich glaub ich steh voll auf der Leitung.
Was ist der Vorteil von einem Selbsthalterelais.
Ausserderm ist der Notaus im Automatikbetrieb nicht wirksam.
So gehs also doch nicht.
Ausserdem hab ich mal meinen NotAusTaster durchgemessen.
Ist natürlich ein Öffner.
Brauche bitte nochmal einen Tip.

mfg Micha*


----------



## himbeergeist (10 August 2008)

Ich sagte ja nur das ich ein Selbsthalterelais genommen hätte, das mit dem Stromstoßschalter funzt bei Dir ja. Ein NOTAUS liefert in unbetätigten Zustand das Signal 1. Also negiere die Eingänge der Bausteine und dann sollte es klappen, nicht vergessen die Simulation dann umzustellen. ( Den Notaus als Öffner)

Frank


----------

